# My pc is acting odd.



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok _I_ OC my CPU and my Video card. but the issue i'm having happened before and after I OC. But more often since I OC.

First here is my Computer specs.

Phenom II X4 950 Blk Edition 1.45V @ 3.7Ghz
GTX460 768MB OC
Viper II Ram 800mhz DDR2
GA-MA785GM-US2H Mother board
Seasonic 620watt 
30GB SSD
640GB Black edition westtern D. X2

Ok my pc is running fine no issues or lag or lock ups but all of a sudden my screen will go black, loose signal and I cannot get the signal to come back. Now this is the fun part my desktop stays on, running like normal. I have to Hard reset to get the PC to come back on again.. My thought is I need a bigger PS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah even the best make of power supply which you have isn't enough for that card should be 750w


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts on the PSU. The Patriot RAM may be contributing when OC'ing also.


----------

